# 0900 Nummern - wie kommen die auf meine Rechnung?



## missytheone (16 Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Heute haben wir unsere Telefon Rechnung bekommen. Insgesamt 183 Euro, ca. 90 Euro sollen wir für 3 Verbindungen zu einer 0900 Nummer (alle 3 unterschiedlich) zahlen. Bloß zu dieser Uhrzeit laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis waren wir weder im Internet noch haben wir Telefoniert. Errinnern kann ich mich noch schwach, dass ich mehrmal auf einen Intexus Dialer gestoßen bin, den ich aber sofort nach durchlesen der Anbieterinformation weggeklickt habe. Ich habe also kein OK eingetippt, noch sonstewie einen Dialer runtergeladen. 
Das komische ist außerdem noch, dass die Abrechnung von einem der 3 Anschlüsse (ISDN) abgerechnet ist, an dem kein PC angeschlossen ist. Alles sehr merkwürdig! Hat jemand vielleicht schonmal das selbe erlebt oder weiß jemand, wie man rechtlich dagegen angehen kann. Weil zahlen tue ich den scheiß nicht, das steht fest!  :evil: 

===> tschü[email protected]

_[Mailadresse gem. NUB unkenntlich gemacht - Heiko]_


----------



## stieglitz (16 Juni 2004)

Mach erstmal Deine Mailadresse unkenntlich, oder willst Du im Spam
ersticken? Verstoss gegen die Nutzungsbedingung.

Um Dir helfen zu können benötigen die Spezialisten hier weiter Angaben.
z.B.:  welche Rufnummern, welche Telko, Zeitpunkt etc.
Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

*PRS-Betrug durch intexus*

Hi, ich leider den gleichen Mist erleben müssen, 299€ davon 203 € durch die PRS-Dienste von Intexus mit folgenden Nummern:
090090001214 und 09009001227 von der Intexus GmbH in 12587 Berlin , Scharnweberstraße 69 
Diese Anschrift habe ich von der Deutschen Telekom als Antwort auf meinen Widerspruch zur Rechnung bekommen. 
Zitat aus dem Schreiben der Telekom: " Hierbei handelt es sich um Anbieter, die von der Deutschen Telekom die Rufnummern erhalten haben.....keine unseriösen Anbieter, Rechnung muß gezahlt werden usw.
Ich habe keinen PRS-Dienst genutzt. Auch mein Einzelgesprächsnachweis zeigt zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Internet-Nutzung. Ich verstehe diesen ganzen [...edit...] nicht, enttäuscht, verunsichert und machtlos, aber zahlen will ich auch nicht. Zumal ich auf meiner aktuellen Rufliste (Telefonanlage über PC) auch schon wieder diese Nummern entdeckt habe.

_[edit by Dino]_


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2004)

*Re: PRS-Betrug durch intexus*



			
				radsportler schrieb:
			
		

> ...mein Einzelgesprächsnachweis zeigt zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Internet-Nutzung...





			
				radsportler schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf meiner aktuellen Rufliste (Telefonanlage über PC) auch schon wieder diese Nummern entdeckt habe.


meinst Du mit Internet-Nutzung eine Verbinung über deinen originären Provider? Eine Dialereinwahl hat in der Regel nicht viel mit den Verbindungen zu T-Online, AOL oder sonstewem zu tun - derartige Sessions laufen parallel/losgelöst ab.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

*Re: PRS-Betrug durch intexus*



			
				radsportler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keinen PRS-Dienst genutzt. Auch mein Einzelgesprächsnachweis zeigt zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Internet-Nutzung. Ich verstehe diesen ganzen [...edit...] nicht, enttäuscht, verunsichert und machtlos, aber zahlen will ich auch nicht. Zumal ich auf meiner aktuellen Rufliste (Telefonanlage über PC) auch schon wieder diese Nummern entdeckt habe.
> 
> _[edit by Dino]_



sh. obigen Beitrag von @Reducal....  "Eine Dialereinwahl hat in der Regel nicht viel mit den Verbindungen zu T-Online, AOL oder sonstewem zu tun - derartige Sessions laufen parallel/losgelöst ab." ... also erst informieren, dann posten  8) ... hast du evtl. mal in der Familie gefragt, wer den PC genutzt hat?

Gruss


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

@Radsportler

hör auf zu lügen.
Diesen Quatsch glauben dir die Kinder hier im Forum, aber niemand sonst. Irgendjemand hat sich von deinem Rechner aus eingewählt... das ist sicher.


----------



## dvill (18 Juni 2004)

Ein Namenloser  schrieb:
			
		

> hör auf zu lügen.
> Diesen Quatsch glauben dir die Kinder hier im Forum, aber niemand sonst. Irgendjemand hat sich von deinem Rechner aus eingewählt... das ist sicher.


Ein unbegründeter Vorwurf der Lüge kann auch ehrenrührig sein.

Fernsteuerung und Automatisierung von fertigen Dialern ist theoretisch möglich und auch praktisch nachgewiesen worden. Das BSI verfügt über Informationen zu Autodialern. Ohne weitere Informationen ist die sichere Beurteilung, welcher Fall vorliegt, nicht möglich.

Wer also von einem Fall unbewusster und nicht selbst veranlasster Einwahl redet, kann durchaus wahrheitsgemäß berichten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

Natürlich. Technisch ist es auch möglich, dein Diskettenlaufwerk in diesem Augenblick ferngesteuert zu öffnen. Daran hätten vielleicht ein paar Script-Kiddys interesse, aber kein umsatzorierntiertes Unternehmen.

NATÜRLICH: Mainpean könnte ihm einen Dialer untergejubelt haben der in etwa so wie der von Digital Web Media Limited funktioniert...

Aber was hätte Mainpean davon, ihm (und den vielleicht 50 anderen Leuten hier im Forum die das selbe über Mainpean behaupten) dies zu tun? Denkt ihr im Ernst, Mainpean verdient mit den legalen Dialern nicht genug?

Ihr solltet, bei allem Dialerhass, euer Gehirn nicht VOLLENDS ausschalten...


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr solltet, bei allem Dialerhass, euer Gehirn nicht VOLLENDS ausschalten...


Mit Verlaub, nicht jder ist hier im Forum ist ein Dialerhasser, eigentlich bevorzuge ich z. B. die konstruktive Diskussion und dazu gehört es nun mal, dass man sein Hirn eben nicht ausschaltet. Nicht wenige Leser/Poster hier im Forum sind ziemlich hellwach.

Schönes Wochenende dann, @ all!


----------



## wibu (18 Juni 2004)

*wibu*



> Aber was hätte Mainpean davon, ihm (und den vielleicht 50 anderen Leuten hier im Forum die das selbe über Mainpean behaupten) dies zu tun? Denkt ihr im Ernst, Mainpean verdient mit den legalen Dialern nicht genug?


Wer außer Mainpean sollte das wohl ehrlich und abschließend  beantworten können? Jeder kann sich aber seinen eigenen Reim darauf machen, warum Mainpean-Dialern die Registrierung entzogen wurde. 

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

> Wer außer Mainpean sollte das wohl ehrlich und abschließend beantworten können? 


Er selbst zum Beispiel. 

Wir bekommen auch regelmässig solche Dinger von Anwälten ("Der Dialer hat sich bei meinem Mandanten ohne sein zutun installiert und eingewählt"). Grundsätzlich natürlich immer ohne Erfolg, denn ER hat hier die Beweispflicht. Und durch blosse Behauptungen ist rein garnichts bewiesen.

Er sagt bloss "Niemand aus meinem Haushalt hat einen Dialer benutzt". Toll. Damit steht er nicht alleine da, behaupten viele bei Mainpean-Dialern. Bewiesen hat das aber komischerweise noch niemand.


----------



## Counselor (18 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich natürlich immer ohne Erfolg, denn ER hat hier die Beweispflicht.


Gehirn einschalten: Wer was aus einem vermeintlichen Vertrag fordert, muß beweisen, dass der Vertrag zustande kam. Enstprechend trifft "die Beweislast für eine bewußte Betätigung des  Dialers und eine Vorabinformation  ...  den Contentprovider bzw. seinen Netzbetreiber (Härting, CR 5/2004 S. 337 mwN)".





> Und durch blosse Behauptungen ist rein garnichts bewiesen.


Bestreiten reicht, um den Contentprovider bzw. den Netzbetreiber beweispflichtig zu machen.


----------



## dvill (18 Juni 2004)

Die technischen Möglichkeiten der Fernsteuerung bestehen zunächst unabhängig davon, wem man nun zutraut, diese zu nutzen.

Ich selbst kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass ein Dialerhersteller selbst so etwas unternimmt. Ich habe das auch in meinen Formulierungen nicht angedeutet.

Es gibt aber Drücker, die fette Beute mit ihrem 80% Umsatzanteil machen und eventuell hier ein anderes Selbstverständnis haben. Die Zusatzprogrammierung für den "Nachbrenner" ist eben völlig simpel. Das ist das Problem.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Müllabfuhr (18 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich natürlich immer ohne Erfolg, denn ER hat hier die Beweispflicht. Und durch blosse Behauptungen ist rein garnichts bewiesen.



Wozu auch ?  Ist überhaupt ein Vertrag für einen Mehrwertdienst
mit einer juristisch geschäftsfähigen Person am anderen Ende
der Leitung abgeschlossen worden ?
Wo gerade diverse Seitenund deren Inhalte sich auf 6 Jährige beziehen .

Stimmt schon , die Beweislast ist da !   0


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

Also bei den etlichen HardcorePornoSpamMails in meinen/seinen Postfächern, lasse ich meinen Sohn garantiert nicht ohne Aufsicht an meinen/seinen Rechner. Wem das egal ist...nur zu. 
Sowas kommt vor Gericht immer super an. Beweisrechner ist im Saal und OE wird geöffnet....AUWEIHA. Gibt immer peinliche Szenen. Mit rotem Kopf wird dann der Dialer geöffnet und hat dann mit Malvorlagen und Hausaufgaben NICHTS zu tun. Die .exe hat dann den klangvollen Namen: Fi**prinz.exe, Ana*schlampe.ex usw.
Ich könnte mich dann immer schlapplachen. Muss mich aber immer zusammennehmen....

Andy


----------



## Müllabfuhr (18 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei den etlichen HardcorePornoSpamMails in meinen/seinen Postfächern, lasse ich meinen Sohn garantiert nicht ohne Aufsicht an meinen/seinen Rechner. Wem das egal ist...nur zu.
> Sowas kommt vor Gericht immer super an. Beweisrechner ist im Saal und OE wird geöffnet....AUWEIHA. Gibt immer peinliche Szenen. Mit rotem Kopf wird dann der Dialer geöffnet und hat dann mit Malvorlagen und Hausaufgaben NICHTS zu tun. Die .exe hat dann den klangvollen Namen: Fi**prinz.exe, Ana*schlampe.ex usw.
> Ich könnte mich dann immer schlapplachen. Muss mich aber immer zusammennehmen....
> 
> Andy



Und er zieht auch garantiert sofort den Netzstecker , wenn das Telefon
nebenan oder der Packetbote klingelt  
Ansonsten könnte ein Baby ( juristische Person ) aus versehen
ein Geschäft in diesen Sekundenbruchteilen tätigen.

[Satire an ]
Denn es wird automatisch ein Vertrag abgeschlossen , egal mit wem.
Denn Bei rechtswiedriger Nutzung der Mehrwertdienstnummer durch den Kunden,
kann  XYZ den Vertrag außerordendlich kündigen und Schadenersatz verlangen. 
Dieses kann auch innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen
geprüft und ausgeführt werden.  Die 30 € werden immer einbehalten.
[Satire aus ]

Nur Welcher Vertrag mit einer Geschäftsfähigen Person ?
Außerdem hinkt der Vergleich , bei einer sogenannten
Deutschen XXX-Seite , kann ein Dialer erst nach der
Altersüberprüfung ausgeführt werden


----------



## drboe (18 Juni 2004)

*Re: PRS-Betrug durch intexus*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> sh. obigen Beitrag von @Reducal....  "Eine Dialereinwahl hat in der Regel nicht viel mit den Verbindungen zu T-Online, AOL oder sonstewem zu tun - derartige Sessions laufen parallel/losgelöst ab." ... also erst informieren, dann posten  8) ... hast du evtl. mal in der Familie gefragt, wer den PC genutzt hat?


Unsinn! Meine TK-Anlage protokolliert jeden Ruf, 'rein wie 'raus. Wenn da kein Eintrag drin ist, wurde nicht gewählt. Was es gibt: es wird bei einigen Verbindungen kein Gebührenpuls geliefert. U. a. bei diversen Internet-Zugängen. Aber die Verbindung findet sich sehr wohl in  meiner TK-Anlage und auch im Verbindungslog der Telekom. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (18 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Radsportler
> 
> hör auf zu lügen.
> Diesen Quatsch glauben dir die Kinder hier im Forum, aber niemand sonst. Irgendjemand hat sich von deinem Rechner aus eingewählt... das ist sicher.


Wer spricht? Hast Du etwas zu verbergen? Du wirst dafür Deine Gründe haben; glaubwürdig wird Deine Behauptung dadurch nicht. 

Möchtest Du wissen, wie das geht? Die betrittst ein größere Mietshaus im Blaumann, begibst Dich in den Keller und suchst die Telefonverteilung. Da klemmst Du Dein Wählgerät auf; fertig. Du kannst auch eiskalt an den Straßenverteiler gehen, wenn Du einen Schlüssel dafür hast. Du meinst, man kommt nicht in den Keller oder an den Verteiler und das fällt auf? Ach je! 

Merke: Einbrecher, die sich noch mit Waren abschleppen, sind hoffnungslos rückständig. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Teleton (18 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> [ Wem das egal ist...nur zu.
> Sowas kommt vor Gericht immer super an. Beweisrechner ist im Saal und OE wird geöffnet....AUWEIHA. Gibt immer peinliche Szenen. Mit rotem Kopf wird dann der Dialer geöffnet und hat dann mit Malvorlagen und Hausaufgaben NICHTS zu tun. Die .exe hat dann den klangvollen Namen: Fi**prinz.exe, Ana*schlampe.ex usw.
> Ich könnte mich dann immer schlapplachen. Muss mich aber immer zusammennehmen....
> Andy



Du scheinst das ja schon mehrfach erlebt zu haben. Ich kann das nicht so ganz glauben. Bevor über die Telekom Klageverfahren eingeleitet werden vergehen i.d.R. etliche Monate. Dass sich hier schon Beklagte auf die relativ frischen Malvorlagen/Hausaufgaben berufen haben sollen scheint mir kaum möglich.
Hättest Du mal ein paar Aktenzeichen von Urteilen die dann sich zu Deinen Gunsten ergangen sind ? Oder gibts die Urteile demnächst bei D&R?

Teleton


----------



## drboe (18 Juni 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, hat er nicht, zumindest keine, die zum obigen Ablauf passen würden. Schon die Schilderung der "Beweisrechner"-Präsentation und der dann folgenden Aktionen geht an der Realität deutscher Gerichtsverfahren vorbei. Und selbst wenn der Richter diesen Beweis akzeptiert: da sich im vorgenannten Fall der PC bis zu diesem Beweis stets in den Händen des angeblichen Nutzers eines Mehrwertdienstes befunden hätte, würde die Gegenseite (sic!) sofort Manipulation vermuten und den Beweisantritt recht erfolgreich verhindern. Und würde sie es nicht, fände das obige Szenario auch nicht statt: denn eben weil man den PC in Händen hat, sind die Chancen für oben blumig geschilderten Ablauf gleich Null. 

Ergo: freie Erfindung von jemanden, der Gerichtsgebäude wohl selten bis nie von innen sieht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Teleton (18 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo: freie Erfindung von jemanden, der Gerichtsgebäude wohl selten bis nie von innen sieht.
> 
> M. Boettcher



War schon klar ich wollte es nur nicht so krass formulieren


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas kommt vor Gericht immer super an. Beweisrechner ist im Saal und OE wird geöffnet....AUWEIHA. Gibt immer peinliche Szenen.



Hört sich an wie Schilderungen aus den "Gerichts"serien von Sat1 , RTL und Co.... 

Würde mich doch mal interessieren , wo das stattgefunden hat, euer Hausjurist 
müßte das doch mit  Wonne auf D&R verbreiten...

.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich an wie Schilderungen aus den "Gerichts"serien von Sat1 , RTL und Co....
> 
> Würde mich doch mal interessieren , wo das stattgefunden hat, euer Hausjurist müßte das doch mit Wonne auf D&R verbreiten...



:vlol:

Macht der noch - er hängt nur derzeit etwa vier Monate hinterher - die Urteile kommen noch! Wir sind alle schon ganz gespannt ...


----------

